# Craftsman Repulsion Induction Motor Wiring



## Alittlerusty (Jun 24, 2017)

Hi  I'm trying to wire up a 1 1/2 hp 115/230 volt vintage motor and don't know where the elecatrickery goes .It's a model 551-1940.   I'd like to wire it for 115 initially so I can just throw a plug on it and see if it's ok . If it is then I'll wire it 230 to install it on the machine when I get that setup. And some pics.bottom left of first pic is 115volt diagram( flash was on) thx in advance!!


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 24, 2017)

Looks like there are just 4 wires so for 115 you just bring them out as two pairs: black/yellow and green/white and connect a cord.  Easy as pi 
If the colors are not readable you can use a continuity tester or ohmmeter to locate the two windings' ends.  But they have to be "in phase" in other words,  black/white and green/yellow won't work-  probably just hum.  
Mark S.


----------



## Alittlerusty (Jun 24, 2017)

Got it thx spun up just fine


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 24, 2017)

Good deal, just follow the 230 volt diagram when you get to that point,  be sure you have a safety ground wire to the motor frame too.
Mark S.


----------



## Alittlerusty (Jun 24, 2017)

It was wired 230 already but they had used green as a load wire , had me second guessing and didn't want to smoke it


----------



## hman (Jun 24, 2017)

Just for fun, I played with your wiring diagram photo a bit.  Looks like you've had your questions answered OK, so by now, this will be redundant.


----------

